# Scoop:Team CSC to ride Scott



## Lundquist77 (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that CSC and Cervelo have parted ways, Scott has stepped up to serve Team CSC's need for top flight bicycles. Team CSC was also in negotiations with De Rosa to use their Berserker and King 3 models. Scott fresh off the embarrassment of Ricardo Ricco is said to be very happy about working with this years Tour de France winners.


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow, yesterday Scott is out now they are back in a big way. Where did you find this information?


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

That'll be sweet if it pans out- my favorite riders on my favorite bikes! Cancellara, Voight especially.

Scott is a way bigger company than Cervelo so they are probably in a much better position to provide the support Riis is demanding. De Rosa can't be any bigger than Cervelo, if they're that big even.

Scott & Saxo-Bank sounds WAY better than Scott-American Beef!


----------



## Addicted (Jun 14, 2007)

Team Columbia

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/news/08-29b


----------



## that guy again (Jul 14, 2008)

It's all but confirmed: CSC-Saxo will be on Specialized. Columbia will ride Scott. I'm pretty excited about seeing Cavendish, Hincapie and Co. riding a bike like mine!


----------



## heliskyr (Feb 21, 2005)

Columbia is a class team as well- they've won a TON of races this year and did so with style. I think they'll represent the Scott brand well and also provide valuable feedback to Scott. That feedback will help Scott continue to make awesome bikes!


----------

